# Need to find my buns a good home - Renton, Washington USA



## rustedpenguin (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I have 3 great rabbits: Kobus, a male neutered Dutch; Domino, a male neutered Dutch/Hoto, son of Kobus; and Emily, a female spayed Black Satin(?).
I am unsure of the age of Kobus and Emily, but Domino is about 5-6 yrs old, so the other two are at least that old.
I have been trying to find them a good home for a while now but it has been hard. I really want to keep them together.
They will come with their super pet/nic cage (super pet cage turned into two level) which is technically too small for them, hence, they will also come with an x pen. The cage is equipped with a large water bottle, gravity feeder for their timothy hay pellets and timothy rabbit pellets, and a hopper for their timothy hay.
Kobus is the leader of the bunch. He tolerates being picked up and enjoys being pet; the other two would prefer less contact but are okay for nail trims. They love running around and doing binkies. 
They have lived both inside and outside (free roaming in a small enclosed backyard). 
There is a nearby rescue that has said they will take them, but I'd hate to be a burden to other people; I'd rather find them a new home myself.
The reason I want to rehome them is I feel in over my head. Between my cat, dog, ferrets, work... it's a little too much for me, and they don't get the attention they deserve. But they are taken care of otherwise. 
So, if anyone in the Renton, WA area would be interested in 3 wonderful buns, already neutered, and would be able to provide them a better home than mine, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 31, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Jan 2, 2012)

We live close by but dont have the space for new buns right now  You could try rabbit meadows rescue if there are no takers. Not sure if they rehome, but they are in redmond. Good luck!


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 2, 2012)

There is Rabbit Haven in Gig Harbor that you can try if there are no takers. I would take them but I am at my limit for animals in my apartment.


----------



## rustedpenguin (Jan 3, 2012)

I know the rescues are maxed, so I will keep them with me. I do like them, but would like them to have a home with a bit more attention/out of cage time. I just wanted to post this in case there is someone out there looking for buns right now, who maybe doesn't quite have the funds to spay/neuter, maybe someone looking for already bonded buns, or whatever reason.


----------



## pet_lover48 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi!Are your 3 rabbits still looking for anew home? If so, I'd possibly be interested in adopting them. The only thing is that I live in BC Canada. However, I live right close to the Sumas, Wa border. (I checked and you're allowed to bring rabbits over the border no problem). 

If you're be interested, just PM me and I'd be happy to tell you a little bit about myself/the home he'd be going to, just so you know they'd be going to a great home. (I'll also email you).

Let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 4, 2012)

ray:


----------

